# Stop! Hammer Time



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Order Status Changed

Hi David

An order you recently placed on our website has had its status changed.

The status of order is now *Shipped*

Man that makes me happy, I have been waiting for this for awhile now and ordered it first thing when I rolled out of bed yesterday. Anybody else anxiously awaiting delivery.

I found this so I will be up to speed when it gets here


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Love getting slingshots in the mail! Congrats.

Florida Forks


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

David, Its great to hear your shoulder is back in good enough shape to shoot this beauty. Fine looking frame for sure. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I've been waiting for this a while but just as I was about to order it my wife came in asking what'd you spend $162 on? So I had to ask forgiveness for buying PP perk #9. I'm going to wait a couple weeks for her to cool off and order the hammer. Never too many slingshots.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Devil'sRival said:


> I've been waiting for this a while but just as I was about to order it my wife came in asking what'd you spend $162 on? So I had to ask forgiveness for buying PP perk #9. I'm going to wait a couple weeks for her to cool off and order the hammer. Never too many slingshots.


I was in the Same Predicament (I have Perk 9 coming as well) but as I am not married, I told my GF that had been saving for this, she said she wanted to get the Hammer for my B-Day I told her I couldn't wait. lol I am fortunate she thinks my slingshot shooting is cool and encourages me  Too many slingshots????? Not even possible


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

fsa46 said:


> David, Its great to hear your shoulder is back in good enough shape to shoot this beauty. Fine looking frame for sure. Let us know how you like it.


Yep my bicep is back up to snuff thank you, and I am back to lifting things most men can't(or shouldn't) . Even my arthritis seems to be lessening. Part supplements and partly this overpriced but very effective brace. I am starting to think that maybe my ortho misdiagnosed the arthritis and it is overuse. I have back my practice sessions way down and use my new release on the heavy stuff and my hand seems to be actually healing. We shall see. I will review the Hammer once its in and I will update as I put it through its paces over time.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Opps


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

[quote name="truthornothing" post="584360" I am fortunate she thinks my slingshot shooting is cool and encourages me  Too many slingshots?????

Why is it that GFs always think whatever we're doing is cool while dating, but after walking down the isle it's a different story. LOL


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

fsa46 said:


> [quote name="truthornothing" post="584360" I am fortunate she thinks my slingshot shooting is cool and encourages me  Too many slingshots?????
> 
> Why is it that GFs always think whatever we're doing is cool while dating, but after walking down the isle it's a different story. LOL


she then has you locked in at that moment and you can't turn back.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

RyanJL said:


> fsa46 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote name="truthornothing" post="584360" I am fortunate she thinks my slingshot shooting is cool and encourages me  Too many slingshots?????
> ...


Perhaps, I think my gf figures better I spend it on Slingshots than beer and strippers


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

"Order Status Changed"

I'm in the same boat. Anxiously awaiting the arrival of my Hammer. Ordered it in black.

I think this will be a fun year. I've made myself a nice G10 Ocularis already and have "material" on order to make myself a nice Beanflip Ocularis.

Will also have a Perk 8 in next week with Pocket Predator.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

truthornothing said:


> RyanJL said:
> 
> 
> > fsa46 said:
> ...


when my wife and I were dating she used to think my fart canned unicorn powered honda civic was cool. Long story short, after ten years of marriage, I own a van.

The Hammer looks awesome. Enjoy it.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Same status also! I had the privelege to shoot the hammer a couple weeks ago and trust me it is worth the wait!!!!!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

RyanJL said:


> she then has you locked in at that moment and you can't turn back.


Perhaps, I think my gf figures better I spend it on Slingshots than beer and strippers 
[/quote]
when my wife and I were dating she used to think my fart canned unicorn powered honda civic was cool. Long story short, after ten years of marriage, I own a van.

The Hammer looks awesome. Enjoy it.[/quote]

Hey, whoever thinks a civic is cooler than a van never watched the A-Team!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I just love Nathan, don't you? He's like Santa clause!!!!!!!!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I got to play with the hammer a few weeks ago. It's one awesome piece of equipment! Saving up my pennies to get one.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the support. The Hammers are flying out of here...almost 500 units in two days!

Don't worry though, we got plenty more and they are molded 10 minutes down the road from our shop.


----------



## David Brown (Feb 3, 2015)

The problem is, they aren't legal to hunt with. So don't get caught hunting with one, especially here in Florida. I got ran out of a management area, I have a Chief AJ slingbow. Chef AJ has been working on getting them legal,he has succeeded in some states. Minimum draw weight for a bow here in Florida is 35# in 28 inches, which The Chief AJ Elite exceeds. To an FWC Officer it is hard convincing him it is a bow.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

David Brown said:


> The problem is, they aren't legal to hunt with. So don't hunt with one here in Florida.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I got to play with the hammer a few weeks ago. It's one awesome piece of equipment! Saving up my pennies to get one.


Yeah I don't know how I missed the Slingshot thing Nathan put on. I didn't find out about it until it was over. Work has been hectic and I have been traveling. Just recently got to stop and take a breather. Never mind I've also been sick since March 4th. But tomorrow I shall hold my Hammer and I will hug it and love it and name it George. (Bugs Bunny fans will get it  )


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

SimpleShot said:


> Thanks for all the support. The Hammers are flying out of here...almost 500 units in two days!
> 
> Don't worry though, we got plenty more and they are molded 10 minutes down the road from our shop.


Congrats on a successful launch!


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

new owners ---please do some picture rich reviews


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

fsimpson said:


> new owners ---please do some picture rich reviews


I indend to when Mine gets here


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll tell you this. I saw Nathan hit a 3D target with the Hammer shooting arrows first try!!! I do know how far away we were but it was damn impressive.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

SimpleShot said:


> Thanks for all the support. The Hammers are flying out of here...almost 500 units in two days!
> 
> Don't worry though, we got plenty more and they are molded 10 minutes down the road from our shop.


Glad it all came together for you Nathan. Looks like all the hard work paid off. Hope the other thing we were talking about gets off the ground some day.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I'll tell you this. I saw Nathan hit a 3D target with the Hammer shooting arrows first try!!! I do know how far away we were but it was **** impressive.


I have a Chief AJ HFX I can hit pretty accurately at 10 meters but I couldn't first try and the 50 lb pull is brutal after a few shots. I really like the flat band idea


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Way way way farther than 10meters.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Do you use the sighting dimple to aim the arrows or do you sight down the arrow shaft ?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

You have to use the dimples. The whisker biscuit obstructs the eye line down the shaft.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> You have to use the dimples. The whisker biscuit obstructs the eye line down the shaft.


That is what I thought but thanks for confirming.


----------



## OkBill (May 26, 2015)

Shipping status says mine will be here tomorrow... WOOT!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

OkBill said:


> Shipping status says mine will be here tomorrow... WOOT!


Expected Delivery Day: Thursday, March 24, 2016

Me too!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Congrats and thanks that You share the vid!

Rip


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

3/24/16

11:55 AM

CHAMPAIGN, IL 61822

Delivered, Parcel Locker

Drat its delivered and I usually go home for lunch around this time.....But we have a sales meeting. I posted some big numbers this month and normally I'd be excited to brag but now all I can think about is my poor Hammer in the parcel locker all alone and not getting any love and attention.....I will be leaving work early and banding that mother up thought


----------



## OkBill (May 26, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> 3/24/16 11:55 AM CHAMPAIGN, IL 61822
> 
> Delivered, Parcel Locker
> 
> Drat its delivered and I usually go home for lunch around this time.....But we have a sales meeting. I posted some big numbers this month and normally I'd be excited to brag but now all I can think about is my poor Hammer in the parcel locker all alone and not getting any love and attention.....I will be leaving work early and banding that mother up thought


I feel your pain... wife texted to let me know "your new bean flip is here"... LOL, but it will be 6 or 6:30ish before I get home


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> Drat its delivered and I usually go home for lunch around this time.....But we have a sales meeting. I posted some big numbers this month and normally I'd be excited to brag but now all I can think about is my poor Hammer in the parcel locker all alone and not getting any love and attention.....I will be leaving work early and banding that mother up thought


Bummer, I'm in the same boat "Delivered"

BUT I JUST GOT HOME!!!









I don't see a need to make a new Hammer thread, we'll make this a Mega Thread.

I'll post pictures in a few.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I bought the whole kit and kaboodle package. Don't want to steal too much thunder. So, I'll just post these two for now.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I just placed my order. Now the wait begins.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh yeah! I forgot to say that the arrows I was shooting out of the Hammer a few weeks ago I got at Walmart on clearance for $1.50 ea. They worked great. Ya'll might have a look there too in you need some pointy sticks.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

ShootnCoastie said:


> I bought the whole kit and kaboodle package. Don't want to steal too much thunder. So, I'll just post these two for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the Green version because everything else I own is black lol so at least there will be some difference. I got the full package also. Plus two doses of 7/16 ammo and some looped tubes


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

ShootnCoastie said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > Drat its delivered and I usually go home for lunch around this time.....But we have a sales meeting. I posted some big numbers this month and normally I'd be excited to brag but now all I can think about is my poor Hammer in the parcel locker all alone and not getting any love and attention.....I will be leaving work early and banding that mother up thought
> ...


I may not be able to resist the urge to make my own review thread I need to learn how to upload video to Youtube.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> I may not be able to resist the urge to make my own review thread I need to learn how to upload video to Youtube.


That would be awesome, I appreciate the time people put into making review videos. Me, I just type...

Can't wait to see your green hammer!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Wow life got busy. Was a no go for video. I will be doing a full review on the Hammer once I've had a chance to use it a lot. Initial impressions are good though. It is very accurate and the Aiming Dimple is the schiz. I love it and it sets up perfect for me. The supplied bands are plenty powerful. She is easy to set up and shoot. The slingbow attachment is awesome. So much better than my Chief AF which I like a lot but it seems the Hammer is much more accurate for me and I get similar performance for less pull which is to be expected bands vs tubes. I set the arrow bands up wrong at first but figured it out before there was a mishap. I am anxiously awaiting bands I can use my archer release. The heavy pull of these is rough on my arthritis but other wise the set up is outstanding and works great. So that is all for now more pics of the Slingbow assembly when I can.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

Who did you buy bands from that allows use of a release? I haven't tried the bands that came with the hammer yet but I'd feel more comfortable with a release over pinch grip.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

My Chief AJ has tubes with a pouch that allows use of a release. The pinch grip on the supplied bands works wonderfully. I just have bad arthritis in that thumb and after a few shots it gets a little painful but it works great


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

I got home after dark tonight and what was the fancy-looking box sitting on our kitchen table? My new Hammer! :ups:

I immediately banded-up both Hammer heads and did some draws in front of the mirror. The forward cant is perfect on my wrist and will make it more comfortable shooting heavy bands and arrows than my Rambone. I've been interested in a sling with more grip cant (and less of my Rambone's palm swell) for shooting arrows. The Hammer does the trick! Of course it was designed from the get-go to be a slingbow too, whereas I had to design and 3D-print my own "Boneplate" adapter for my Rambone.

Too bad my Streamlight TLR-1 tactical light is packed-away for an upcoming household move or I'd be shooting my new Hammer right now in the dark! The TLR-1 should fit very nicely on the Hammer's rail.

I've been following the Hammer project for quite awhile and some of the final improvements and design touches still surprised and really impressed me. Hammer now in hand, I can confirm that it's a very well-engineered and well-integrated unit. The whole kit is very nicely finished and packaged. Nathan kept telling us that they were taking their time to get it right and they did! Even the new arrow bandset has a couple of very nice improvements that had me thinking, "why didn't I think of that!" Most recently I've been shooting arrows almost exclusively with my slings and I've been using the earlier version of the Simpleshot slingbow bands for quite some time now. I even launched heavy 650 gr. arrows at 150 fps over my chrony with them on a cool mid-forties day.

Congratulations to Nathan Masters, Mark Seljan, and everyone at Simpleshot for bringing this way-cool sling to us and the market place. Are we living in the golden age of slingshots or what? :bouncy:


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> My Chief AJ has tubes with a pouch that allows use of a release. The pinch grip on the supplied bands works wonderfully. I just have bad arthritis in that thumb and after a few shots it gets a little painful but it works great


I've been shooting the Simpleshot slingbow bands for quite some time now. I usually use the leather thumb/finger fob for finger release (including for my near 50 lbs. draw / 150 fps shots), but I also tried shooting the Simpleshot bands with a mechanical trigger style release. It seemed to work well for me too, but I prefer the simpler approach. You might want to try a mechanical release with your arthritis though. I simply removed the leather finger/fob, moved the paracord knot to the side, and snapped the claw of my mechanical release onto a bare section the paracord loop. Actually, it seemed to work pretty well without even removing the leather--just move it to the side and snap the claw/jaw over the bare paracord.

If untying the paracord from the leather piece, be sure to pay attention to how everything goes together so you can replace the leather someday, if you wish. Also, I tend to shorten my paracord so I only "lose" about 1" of active draw length, compared to drawing a conventional pouch and ball.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats to the Simple Shot "team" for launching this futuristic shooting tool. The all in one kit idea is a dandy one, no matter what sort of shooting you want, this kit does it. The nice fat ergo handle looks like it's as comfortable as a feather pillow and stable as a rock, augmented by the removable brace. The adjustable arm band is an innovation...other arm braces have bands or pads but an adjustable one is a new idea...will fit large and slim arm structure.

Nice job to say the least Simple Shot team.


----------



## Jeddy (Feb 17, 2016)

Got the Hammer kit. It covers all the bases for slingshot shooting that I will use. Someone in the review section for the Hammer on the Simple-Shot site faulted the Ocularis attachment. Personally, I find it singularly brilliant in every way. The adjustable arm support is a welcome and easy way to tune set up.

I must be a wimp. There are two features that have stymied me. The serrated release for fork changing digs into my finger in an owie kind of way. Contemplating putting a dab of Sugru putty if it will fit and stay just at the edge. The other issue, for me, is I don't have the juice/endurance to pinch grip that untapered band to 30" enough to practice. Know that my over all grip strength can squeeze well over 100 lbs.

I like the AJ integrated slingbow pouch but that appears to come with tubes only, not pouch for tie on to band separately and I don't know if that is even friendly to band attachment. I can see cobbling up some tapered TBG to some kind of dedicated D loop or Finger Saver type device or even a Mongolian archery thumb release (no riser sidedness to consider).

Nathan is perhaps one of the more accessible, articulate, educators of the sling entrepreneurs out there. He puts a fine point on all the good things in this community, as far as I can perceive.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeddy said:


> I must be a wimp. There are two features that have stymied me. The serrated release for fork changing digs into my finger in an owie kind of way. Contemplating putting a dab of Sugru putty if it will fit and stay just at the edge. The other issue, for me, is I don't have the juice/endurance to pinch grip that untapered band to 30" enough to practice. Know that my over all grip strength can squeeze well over 100 lbs.


I have an alternative head removal technique that I prefer. It may work for you:

Flip the arm brace out of the way and grip your Hammer as shown in the step_1 photo attached (or flip The Hammer over and use your left hand, depending on what works best for you).

Then use your index finger on your other hand to pull back and disengage the lock while using both thumbs to pry the head off of the frame as shown in step_2.

I also have an alternative Ocularis plug insertion technique for banding. Different strokes for different folks! I'll try to find time to take photos of it too, but I'm in the middle of moving my household and shop about 10 hours distance right now and don't have a lot of spare time.

I've found that the leather pull tab on the SimpleShot slingbow bands isolate the fingers from the projectile (the arrow) considerably, making the release somewhat less important than with a target ball shooter and pouch. Try more of a "wrap over" grip on the leather pull tab instead of a pure "pinch grip." You'll have more strength.

On the other hand, it's probably good to work up slowly. I gave myself a "locked shoulder" a few months ago by drawing nearly 50 lbs. past my ear in semi-butterfly style. I was shooting custom 36" 650 grain arrows and trying to see how much velocity / kinetic energy I could get. On a cold day (low to mid forties) I shot them at 150 fps across my chrony.

My custom 36" mahogany arrows worked great with field points and they were also very accurate with the traditional Thunder Valley glue-on version of the Magnus Snuffer 3-blade broadhead. For some reason or other (probably dynamic imbalance), the Woodsman broadheads that I also tested were not as accurate as the Snuffers. Nathan is right, the Hammer and SimpleShot bands can shoot arrows comparably to a recurve bow of similar draw weight. I've not hunted with a slingbow, but it is obviously very capable of taking game!

I only had 25% of my arm strength for a month or two, but trigger point therapy (self-help) stimulated my recovery and healing. I've regained nearly all of my strength and I'm starting to shoot again. I recommend that you ramp-up your strength and capabilities cautiously with any heavy slingshot rig--even if you're not middle-age handicapped like me! :violin:


----------



## Jeddy (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you Cal. Yeah, shoulders can be vulnerable to less than ideal movements, even teeny ones that are repetitious under load. Good point on the knot grasp. 50 lbs on a butterfly is beastly! I am used to three under in archery and there I have the advantage of the entire chain from the back to the fingers. At this point my weak link is at the pinch (thumb opposition), regardless of location to the knot. I work in physical rehab and, as you suggest, will err on the less rather than more..


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

calinb said:


> Jeddy said:
> 
> 
> > I must be a wimp. There are two features that have stymied me. The serrated release for fork changing digs into my finger in an owie kind of way. Contemplating putting a dab of Sugru putty if it will fit and stay just at the edge. The other issue, for me, is I don't have the juice/endurance to pinch grip that untapered band to 30" enough to practice. Know that my over all grip strength can squeeze well over 100 lbs.
> ...


That is how I have been taking mine off too. I wasn't going to say anything about the serrations but they are the only fault I can find with the Hammer. I have a little trouble with the Occularis plugs but I am fumble fingered and they do work well and are much easier than tying on bands.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I got some scope rings and a cool focusable led flashlight from Amazon yesterday. To my chagrin the light didn't fit the rings but a quick trip to Ace for some longer screws remedied the issue. Mounted a ring to the Weaver rail on my Hammer and attached the light, Very Cool! I will be posting pics today. Yesterday was my b-day and got preoccupied.


----------



## Jeddy (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy BD! Yes, pics...!


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

It got dark on me the first time I was shooting the hammer so I packed everything up and went inside. I picked it up to play with it and saw the rail. It's time to get rings and a light to extend my shooting sessions.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

As promised pics with the Flashlight attached. It works very well and did some in the dark testing last night, outstanding!! If you look you can see the extra long screws I had to purchase to make it work.


----------



## Jeddy (Feb 17, 2016)

Major Stealth reporting for duty, Sah!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Devil'sRival said:


> It got dark on me the first time I was shooting the hammer so I packed everything up and went inside. I picked it up to play with it and saw the rail. It's time to get rings and a light to extend my shooting sessions.


I even used inside when it was lit as its easier to see where the ball is going


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the info thus far. Looking forward to hearing more about arrow mode.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Glad this is selling so well. I want Simple-Shot around for a long time and Nathan seems like a really genuine guy from the videos. Made my first order from them a few weeks ago and was really reasonable and came in fast.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Blue Raja said:


> Thanks for the info thus far. Looking forward to hearing more about arrow mode.





inconvenience said:


> Glad this is selling so well. I want Simple-Shot around for a long time and Nathan seems like a really genuine guy from the videos. Made my first order from them a few weeks ago and was really reasonable and came in fast.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


As I have a chance to use the Sling Bow portion more I will report back. Yes I want Simple-Shot to do well. Nathan is a first class guy and I have never received anything but stellar service and help from him. I can recommend them without reservation.

I have a really cool mod planned for my hammer. Its going to be a while as I am waiting for a few things to arrive. I will post when Its done.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Nice weather this weekend took the Hammer outside for some fun chasing cans, love it !


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I have been waiting for the D-Loops to come out so I could spend a little more time with the slingbow portion of the Hammer. I have basal joint arthritis in my right thumb so using the pinch grip on the original set of bands was painful at that draw weight. I got my D-Loop attachments from Simple-Shot, fast and convenient as always. I banded one up to some off spec .35 1" latex bands and let fly using Carbon express Pile driver 350 arrows and let Fly!! I am very impressed. Its been a long while since I shot a conventional bow and I was close to the bullseye or in it most shots at 10 meters( the longest run I have in my apartment). Aiming is intuitive and it feels great using my release. If all goes well I hope to post some vids this weekend. I have a go pro knock off now just need to learn how to use it


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

My Hammer looks so military with the olive drab and black .....I just couldn't help myself. Will be posting a more in depth account and more pics in the slingshot modification forum .....Lookie what I did....Bad @$$ery


----------



## Jeddy (Feb 17, 2016)

Gotta love the D loop...is that a fishing point?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Nope that is a swing open broad head


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

For those of you who remember Ash Williams in the Evil Dead movies (recently revived as the streaming series Ash vs. Evil Dead) this would make a great alternative to his chainsaw hand.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Rubber knife, Nerf Arrow, slingshots are just toys Mr. Big Government.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

For entertainment purposes only


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Regardless (slingshot "toy" or arm), the Bill of Rights is a perpetual promise from the founders of the United States of America to We The People. It says, "the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed." As the foundation of their republic, the founders did not devise the Bill of Rights to be entirely redundant with the first ten amendments to the U.S. Constitution and therefore superfluous. Unlike the Constitution, the Bill of Rights is non-amendable. Any actions that ignore, disrespect, or in any manner attempt to nullify the promises made in the United States Bill of Rights are acts of treason. Permitting such actions to stand is tantamount to overthrowing the founders' republic!

The word "infringed" provides perhaps the highest possible level of semantic protection within the English language for this right. The founders selected and penned the word very carefully and thoughtfully. As also intended by the founders, the arms themselves provide perhaps the highest level of physical protection possible for our inalienable (natural) rights.



inconvenience said:


> Rubber knife, Nerf Arrow, slingshots are just toys Mr. Big Government.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk





truthornothing said:


> For entertainment purposes only


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Oh I agree wholeheartedly. "Shall not be infringed" clearly means to me shall be in no way tampered with or hindered. Just don't want to give bureaucrats any reason to look at us harder than we would like


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

truthornothing said:


> Oh I agree wholeheartedly. "Shall not be infringed" clearly means to me shall be in no way tampered with or hindered. Just don't want to give bureaucrats any reason to look at us harder than we would like


Yes. I'd prefer to not have to register my slingshots. And to be able to order them online. And make them in my home without a licence etc. etc.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

So I should table the grenade launcher mod ??? lol


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Sure is a dandy all round kit... nothing like it I've seen for the Omni enthusiast who wants one handle to shoot arrows out of the arrow fork and regular SS ammo out of the regular SS fork...and the rail offers up other options. I love the OD color too. The idea of a detachable arm rest (and I really like the buckle size adjustment) makes it legal in states where arm braces are illegal by just omitting it yet makes the slingshot more comfortable and stable when shooting arrow bands in states where it's legal to have an arm brace.

I can't see how Nathan can pack more coolness into a kit than he did. Oh! The bottle opener! LOL (naw, just carry one on your keychain or make one for the rail, hehe)


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

calinb said:


> Regardless (slingshot "toy" or arm), the Bill of Rights is a perpetual promise from the founders of the United States of America to We The People. It says, "the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed." As the foundation of their republic, the founders did not devise the Bill of Rights to be entirely redundant with the first ten amendments to the U.S. Constitution and therefore superfluous. Unlike the Constitution, the Bill of Rights is non-amendable. Any actions that ignore, disrespect, or in any manner attempt to nullify the promises made in the United States Bill of Rights are acts of treason. Permitting such actions to stand is tantamount to overthrowing the founders' republic!
> 
> The word "infringed" provides perhaps the highest possible level of semantic protection within the English language for this right. The founders selected and penned the word very carefully and thoughtfully. As also intended by the founders, the arms themselves provide perhaps the highest level of physical protection possible for our inalienable (natural) rights.
> 
> ...


Calinb -

The 2nd A actually states:

"A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed."


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Blue Raja said:


> Calinb -
> 
> The 2nd A actually states:
> 
> "A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed."


Correct--I did not quote it inclusively with the preamble (the founders' well-reasoned justification for their guarantee and promise to We The People). The inclusion of a preamble was common in the style of the rule of law in the founders' day, but does not constitute or define any rule or law itself. Most people today do not understand the concept and purpose of the militia, as the founders knew it. The founders' commitment to its protection is still very relevant today, nonetheless. The founders knew the militia as a ubiquitously armed society, rather than a centrally controlled arm and organization of the (intentionally weak) federal government. The militia, by definition, is a decentralized organization, yet highly efficacious ("well regulated"). "The security of a free state" means freedom itself, inasmuch as it can be embodied in a state.

Furthermore, the Bill of Rights contains no protections for the interests of the state whatsoever (which historically always extracts the resources it needs from its people, until the day it fails anyway). Rather, the Bill of Rights is all about the rights of the people, in contrast and opposition to the threat of unbounded and unlimited government. To interpret the Second Amendment as a measure that merely protects an interests of the state (its military needs) is to accept the Second Amendment as being utterly and completely inconsistent with the entire remainder of the Bill of Rights!


----------

